# B-13 Door Hinge Write-up



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

My driver side door was sagging due to the worn out bushings in the hinge.



CADMAN said:


> I have a '93 with same hinge problems. How'd you do it? How 'bout a write-up.




Not much too it. From the information I have gathered you have 3 options.

1... Replacement with new or used hinges. New it will cost you anywhere between $40-$60 from the Stealership. Used is usually not worth it, but you can go to car-part.com and try to find a steal.

2... Go to Autozone and get HELP! part# 38397 Door hinge repair kit for a Nissan. They wont have it on the shelf, you will have to order it and it will cost you about $14 after taxes. The kit comes with one pin, two bushings, and a c-clip. Be sure to order 2 kits. The pin will be too long but the busings will fit. You will have to remove the hinges and cut the existing pins out with a die-grinder because they are mushroomed on top and bottom and there is no way to slide them out. For added safety you and either drill a hole in the pin and put a cotter pin in it or find one of those round washer looking clips with slots cut out of it and put that on.

3...This one is my personal favorite because it is free and my car has 221,000 miles on it so I don't care. Take the bottom hinge off of the drivers side and swap it with the top hinge of the passenger side. Then take the top hinge off of the drivers side and swap it with the bottom hinge of the passenger side. Do them one at a time so you don't have to take the door completely off. You will probably have to remove the passenger fender to remove a passenger side hinge, but the driver side hinges can be removed without taking off the fender. When you open your door and you have already removed a hinge, make sure you prop it up with something so you don't bend the hinge that is still attached. This method will probably take you a couple hours. And if you cross-thread a hinge bolt, remember that you can get to them from inside the car. You just have to take off a panel and put a nut on the back side and your all fixed. (don't ask how I know this...) LOL


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

great info man, my doors are practiclly falling off! jeje


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll try the hinge swap method when it's a little warmer around here.


----------

